

Small Business Software - Intranet - veetro
http://www.worketc.com

======
veetro
Rather than using several web 2.0 services to manage your business, we've
wrapped all the core small business systems into the single customized
intranet.

Critical business process tools such as time tracking, billing, project
management, online calendars, shared documents and help desk software have now
been integrated into a single, easy-to-use web 2.0 application. Here is a 1
page tour: <http://www.worketc.com/tour>

~~~
veetro
Hi - we are about to announce our free trial. Head over to www.WORKetc.com to
get started.

~~~
sebg
Instead of free trial, I would find it more useful if you had staggered
pricing. $45/month for 2 users seems a little steep.

